# Points Distributor converted to GM HEI



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

So I was cruising the swap meet at Cars and Parts in Springfield Ohio. I come across this distributor. It is a point dizzy and has a stock GM HEI pick up coil in place of the points and a stock GM HEI control module on the bottom of the dizzy housing. Pretty slick. Now for wet weather driving I don't know. But who is driving in the rain any ways.  Evey thing can be bought at the parts store. The cap is a GM stock points cap.
Might do one for the 67 Camaro 427.


He had them for all GM cars BOP chevy.

Their site isn't up but they are Galaxy High Performance Parts out of Baldwin Park, Ca., 91706 4150 Puente Ave.

1-800-735-4593


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not a good idea to have module exposed ever. also not a good heat sink without a flat surface full contact which the base underside is not. Pickup wires are very fragile. Wonder the insides look like? What about the coil?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree. That's some pooooooor engineering. Not on _MY_ cars!!!! If you want to eliminate points get a petronix kit. Been around forever, cheap, and work fine. Me, I run the stock points dizzys in mine with total reliability, and have for decades.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The bottom was machined flat on the big side. So the module sat just as well as it does on a HEI base. The module being exposed was my concerns also. It would be a gamble to drive in the rain IMO. The 2 leads from the module go to an external coil. 

The whole point is 2 fold. To be able to run a original type points dizzy for tight areas and to be able to get parts at any parts store. You could hit a junkyard and for $50 have a life time of spare parts.

These units do work and give you the option for ease of cheap parts plus easy to find them. Unlike the other points replacement options.

I would not run this on a car that I take out a lot. One that I run here and there and or at the track, I would. I might try and make one myself. Just to see how it performs. My 67 Camaro with a 427 has no room for a HEI. I just burnt up my Unilite and need to replace it with dummy points or some thing. I have enough of this stuff laying around to make one and see if I like it. The car hangs out in the shop 99% of it's life so moisture is not an issue.


----------

